

Getting Started with Python, Django, and Heroku - osuburger
http://www.zachboerger.com/post/30985586490/getting-a-web-project-started-using-python-django-and

======
Nemisis7654
Any tips on building an RESTful API with django?

~~~
osuburger
I've never used it personally, but I've heard good things about Piston. Would
love to hear what you think if you end up using it -
<https://bitbucket.org/jespern/django-piston/wiki/Home>

